# feather brakes



## 2cflyr (Apr 9, 2002)

yes, they're back! the owner got the rights back to his product from another party. 

With pads they are 102g each. the finish will be smoother on production versions (these are SN X-1), so maybe they'll be a little lighter. rumor has it that they will be somewhere in the range of $450 for a pair. 

the ball bearing/adjustable part, from what we can tell, is supposed to be able to account for different rim widths. They're also intended to fit anywhere you'd like to put them, including odd areas like the back of your fork or on top of the chainstays, (like on a Felt B series tri bike) 

that's all i have on these.

edit: x-post to components/wrenching.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

Do they have these machining marks on all of them? Is it intentional?


----------

